# rail connection from Glenview, IL to Rochester, MN



## genny (Dec 28, 2006)

I need info pertaining to rail service from Glenview, Illinois to Rochester, MN and just how close it comes to the Mayo Clinic and what the connections are from the train station in Rochester to Mayo. Does anyone know? This is kind of urgent if someone can reply real soon. Thanks.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Dec 28, 2006)

From the Mayo website:

at http://www.mayoclinic.org/travel-rst/train.html

Mayo Clinic Rochester Traveling to Rochester

By Train

Amtrak's daily passenger service between Chicago and Minneapolis/St. Paul includes a scheduled stop in Winona, Minnesota, which is located 43 miles east of Rochester.

Ground transportation from Winona to Rochester is available via taxi, limousine and bus Specialty Tours.

Phone (800) 872-7245 for transportation information or the Winona Amtrak Station at (507) 452-8612. The station is open seven days a week from 8 to 11 a.m. and 7 to 10 p.m.

-----------------------------------------------

The Empire Builder schedule from Glenview to Winona is:

Empire Builder

LV Glenview, IL - (GLN) 2:39 pm

AR Winona, MN - (WIN) 7:50 pm

5h 11m


----------



## George Harris (Dec 28, 2006)

Don't even say "rail to Rochester" At this time the city and Mayo Clinic are in a major legal and propoganda drive to prevent the Dakota Minnesota and Eastern upgrading their tracks on the grounds that any increase in freight trains through the area will end life on the planet as we know it.


----------



## Sam Damon (Dec 29, 2006)

Of course, if the DM&E people really wanted the Mayo Clinic people to hate them, they'd make their new line available for Amtrak service...

yah, right.

Anyway, IIRC, the Mayo Clinic used to have some sort of patient offloading track near the clinic, back in the day. My mind gets hazy on some of this stuff...


----------



## June Curtis (Jun 21, 2012)

Is there any train that goes to Rochester and not 45 minutes away?


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 21, 2012)

No. The closest train still is the Empire Builder.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 21, 2012)

Sam Damon said:


> Of course, if the DM&E people really wanted the Mayo Clinic people to hate them, they'd make their new line available for Amtrak service...


Amtrak could actually run service into South Dakota on the DM&E. That might not be a bad idea.


----------



## amg (Jun 21, 2012)

I have made the round trip from Chicago to Rochester MN 3-4 times a year for the past 7 years to visit my Folks, who live at a life care place on the Mayo campus. (Start in New Haven Ct and go through DC to Chi. but that's another story.) The Empire Builder to and from Winona is the only way to get there by train. There are a number of shuttles that run from Winona to Rochester, but I have used Specialty Tours for years and have been very happy with their service. They will drop you off and pick you up where ever you are staying in Rochester. Would it be nice to have direct rail service into Rochester, maybe, but the Empire Builder cum shuttle service is quite doable.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 21, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Sam Damon said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, if the DM&E people really wanted the Mayo Clinic people to hate them, they'd make their new line available for Amtrak service...
> ...


Only will happen if Minnesota and South Dakota pay for it.


----------



## saxman (Jun 21, 2012)

June Curtis said:


> Is there any train that goes to Rochester and not 45 minutes away?


Sorry, no rail service at all to Rochester. But looks like there are plenty of shuttles to take you the rest of the way from Winona.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 22, 2012)

zephyr17 said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Sam Damon said:
> ...


Yeah, I know. They probably won't pay for it, so it's not going to happen.


----------

